# African Cichlids - Where in Seattle area?



## punman (Oct 24, 2003)

I will be holidaying in Seattle in a week and wonder if there are some fish places with African cichlids to suggest. I can't buy any as a) we are driving from Calgary and b) not sure about the bringing back of livestock into Canada. I just like to check stuff out on vacation.
Also, any Aquarium places [like zoos and so forth] (salt or fresh) one would suggest a visit to.


----------



## sean151 (Feb 19, 2008)

Seattle aquarium is a pretty nice place. It has sea otters, sea lions, sea horses, plenty of reef tanks and some tide pools you are allowed to touch the creatures in. As for zoo's I don't really no of any ones that would have fish. Also it's Seattle which is next to the Puget Sound so all fish will revolve around salt water, more or less at least. Definitely go to the aquarium though it'll have much too look at. I've been I few times like back when they had the shark eating squid.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

punman said:


> I will be holidaying in Seattle in a week and wonder if there are some fish places with African cichlids to suggest. I can't buy any as a) we are driving from Calgary and b) not sure about the bringing back of livestock into Canada. I just like to check stuff out on vacation.
> Also, any Aquarium places [like zoos and so forth] (salt or fresh) one would suggest a visit to.


I just saw a thread on here that gave all the info about bringing livestock back into Canada. I believe that you can bring them back into Canada but you have to have the species, quantity, and price of each fish. I think it said to call your customs department to verify for sure. If I can find the thread with the info I'll post it, or maybe someone else will before me.

I found it, hope this helps
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=176253


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2003)

It also depends on your border location. I have a customer at our store that drives down every few weeks and buys fish to transport back to Canada, no problem. She's driving through north of Spokane though, not Seattle .

Barbie


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

It also depends on which crossing ... the I5/99 Peace Arch crossing tends to be much more strict than other crossings along the border.

As for africans, I am afriad I can't help. I prefer cichlids.  I don't even look at the african rows in the LFS (usually). If it were for south american or central or even west african, I'd have several suggestions, though all are on the review section too. I even wrote one. :thumb:


----------

